# Another Choctawhatchee Report



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Seas to rough again for the gulf so me and Offshore-RN headed to the river to see if we could find some on the bed, found a couple beds and caught some nice fish. Hoping to get into the groupers and snappers soon, but this will do for


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, what were they hitting?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Caught all of em on worms in about a foot of water.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice mess of crackers! ive always loved catchin them since i was a lil kid.. i got one on the wall right now!


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice mess of fish shellcracker are my favorite fish to catch


----------

